# Oven roasted chicken or turkey wings



## marmalady (Jun 10, 2006)

I always go after the wings on a roast chicken- or turkey!  So I played around and found a way to roast just the wings so they have that 'roasted chicken flavor - 

Make a mixture of enough olive oil to coat your wings (for about 6 wings, I use about a half cup of oil), add salt/lemon pepper, granulated garlic and onion (from Penzey's), and mix well.  Cut off the tips of the wings, and then separate at the remaining joint.  Preheat oven to 425.  Place a cookie-cooling rack on a baking sheet, dip the wings in the oil mixture, and place on the rack.  Put a little water in the bottom of the baking sheet, pop in the oven, cook for about 1/2 and hour, then turn and cook for another half hour or so - crispy on the outside, tender on the inside!

For turkey wings, just increase the cooking time by about a half hour.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 10, 2006)

I always bake my chicken wings, regardless of the spice recipe I'm using (Buffalo, Asian, etc.).

I section the wings (saving the little end tips for stock) & place them on a broiler pan - then season with whatever DRY seasonings I'm using.  I then put them into a preheated 425-degree oven for 15 minutes, then drop the temp down to 400 for another 15 minutes.  I then remove the pan from the oven, turn the wings over, season the other side, & put them back into the 400-degree oven for 15 minutes.  I then raise the heat back up to 425 for a final 15 minutes.  After they come out of the oven, I then toss them in a large bowl of whatever liquid sauce I might be using.

They always come out moist inside, but with a nice crispy exterior.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2006)

_I love the wings too Marm,_
_your recipe looks perfect and since I'm on the way to grocery shop, I'll grab some wings and give it a try. Thanks for sharing _

_kadesma_


----------



## marmalady (Jun 10, 2006)

Breezy, I used to do all that too, but trying to simplify my life a little, came up with this one which eliminates a few steps!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Breezy, I used to do all that too, but trying to simplify my life a little, came up with this one which eliminates a few steps!


Hi Marmalady,
I made about 3 doz. wings with your recipe today and only have 4 left!!!
My gang hit that tray of wings like a bunch of starving vultures   Everyone said to say thank you, that these were the best wings they have had. Knowing my kids like I do, I'm going to be making these often. Thanks from me too, the recipe was quick and easy and tasty ...

kadesma


----------



## marmalady (Jun 11, 2006)

Tx, Kadesma - glad everyone liked it!  Don't be afraid to experiment w/your own spice mixture; this is the one I use most often on roasting a whole chicken.


----------

